# Iceman tries his hand at taxidermy



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well...as some of you know I decided to pull the cape of the deer I shot in November out of the freezer and try my hand at taxidermy. I bought a kit from McKenzie and played hookie from work for a few days. All together it took me a total of 18 hours to flesh/tan/prep and mount this deer. A LOT of learning along the way, but I am pretty proud of my first mount...what do you all think?...there is still a lot of work to do, but I have to wait for everything to dry before I can get crackin on that...more pictures to come!


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

for a first timer, that's probably gonna look pretty good! i wonder how "alive" you can get it in the finishing stages... it's the details that make the mount! good job, and keep going!


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

Not too shabby for your first try at it!

Look online and see if you can find any tips to put veins in the face and neck, and make the muscles in the neck stand out a little more to make it look more life like.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd leave it like that and hang it on the wall for a good conversation starter


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Did you video it as you went? It looks great. I bet that it was a lot of fun removing all the flesh and membranes from the skin.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

jim p said:


> Did you video it as you went? It looks great. I bet that it was a lot of fun removing all the flesh and membranes from the skin.


I was thinking about it, but unfortunately i didn't...i wish I had a second cape- I would do another one and put it on youtube. I wanted to make sure that this was something that I could do before I made it a youtube thing....anyone want to volunteer a cape? :teeth:


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

bansh-eman said:


> Not too shabby for your first try at it!
> 
> Look online and see if you can find any tips to put veins in the face and neck, and make the muscles in the neck stand out a little more to make it look more life like.


Thanks man!

the pictures really don't do it any justice...there are a lot of details in the neck and in the face, but they didn't come out in the pics...maybe it was a lighting thing


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Those eyelashes look a bit fake to me, might wanna touch them up a bit.























Looks great for a first timer.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> Those eyelashes look a bit fake to me, might wanna touch them up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great for a first timer.


LMFAO!!...I think the steel eyelashes are a conversation piece


----------



## traviscain38 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lookin good man get some more pics. good job.


----------



## Columbus (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive never seen voodoo done on a deer before! but seriously, great job. I would love to learn how to do that. After seeing some of your other vids, you should definitely consider putting you next mount on youtube.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

great job man! next deer, put on video so we can see it! HOw did you do the hide so it wouldnt rot? i wanted to keep the hide from my last deer, but i couldnt find out how to do it so it wouldnt rot


----------



## paniolo303 (May 27, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## Lone Bow (Jan 2, 2007)

I remember my first whitetail mount, that was 384 mounts ago. For a first time mount I will say that you did a pretty nice job on it. :darkbeer:

Try to get some good online information on the finishing work, it will make your mount come back to life. Check out www.taxidermy.net for some direction, good source of info there.

J.


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks pretty darn good, you should be proud.
Non hunters dont understand just how much we hunters truly love and respect the animals we persue, and they certainly dont know of the countless hours we spend on that passion outside of the hunt.
Bringing your buck back to life not only shows that you are diverse, but it also displays your appreciation for a sport you most obviously endear yourself to.

Keep it up, it looks great.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

My brother mounted his buck from last year. Said total cost, start to finish was $233, while most taxidermists around here charge $400-$550.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> My brother mounted his buck from last year. Said total cost, start to finish was $233, while most taxidermists around here charge $400-$550.


There were certain tools that I didn't have that I bought to make the job easier like ear turning pliers, skiving knife, fleshing knife...but the kit that I bought was $102...total price was around $170...don't get me wrong, a taxidermist earns his money in labor...but I will be doing mine from now on :teeth:


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

Right on man! Looks good, first time or not.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

I like it man, thats a good job for the first one, its only up from there. but again man that look really good.


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like it is coming along good so far


----------



## Hunterdon (Sep 13, 2004)

First time should be a Jackalope but your deer looks great
Don


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Study live deer pics. 

A lot of beginners mess up earbutts. They are usually too long,thin and too low on the neck.

Your eyes look pretty good. Your nostral opening is mis shaped.

Not trying to bash your work, just a little constructive criticism


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looks good to me for a first one... heck i have a mount done by a so called professional and it looks no where near as good as that. i would post pics but its embarrassing ... i mean its a mess... really yours is great man the next one will be better


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Nice work. Especially for a first timer. I might have to look into that kit.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

woodmaster said:


> Study live deer pics.
> 
> A lot of beginners mess up earbutts. They are usually too long,thin and too low on the neck.
> 
> ...


I always look for a little constructive criticism, I noticed the nostrils when everything was already in place...something that I overlooked, they don't look horrible IMO, but I know how far to open them up in the future now...i think that I was too afraid to cut too much away rather than not enough. I think the earbutts and the eyes came out pretty good, the only live pictures that I had to go on were from a field and stream magazine, the reference photos and molds are on order for the next mount...thanks for the input


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

not too shabby for a FOB shooter (JK)! a little thick around the nose, awsome job for a first timer!!! Don't sweat half the things you see others will not notice. Most craftsmen are much more critical of their work than others. Great job.


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

wow iceman that looks great!! where did you get the info to even think of trying your own? have you watched one get done before or did you just go for it? next one better be a video!!! i guess if you need a cape i could shoot my minature pinture and you could video that.. just kidding but great work!!! and give us some advice!!!!


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Iceman that looks like you did well for your first time.:thumbs_up Is that a Rhinehart Kit from McKenzie? Looks better than my first one careful its addicting I have done three so far there's no more room in the cave.:embara: One recommendation is to order a DVD called Whitetail Deer Shoulder Mount A to Z with Rick Carter. You can order it from Wasco its a two DVD set that steps you through all stages of a mount. This helped me greatly a lot more info than the little paper manual that came with the kit. :shade: :darkbeer:


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Iceman2383 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> the pictures really don't do it any justice...there are a lot of details in the neck and in the face, but they didn't come out in the pics...maybe it was a lighting thing




I think it looks great for your first attempt...I wouldn't get to reved up on the veins and muscle lines...personally I have never seen a deer in the wild with his veins bulgin off his face. Muscle lines and veins are personal preference. 
to each their own on that one...

Good Job keep it up!!!


----------



## Raf Morgan (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like a good coat hanger to me! Hahaha, just kidding!

Good job! Don´t play around with muscles of veins...It´s a deer, not the Incredible Hulk!

Cheers,

Raf.


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

What ever you do please do not make any instructional videos on taxidermy. After spending about $40,000 on paracord and film, my wife will kill me if I save any more money.


----------



## Lone Bow (Jan 2, 2007)

GimpyArcher said:


> What ever you do please do not make any instructional videos on taxidermy. After spending about $40,000 on paracord and film, my wife will kill me if I save any more money.




:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::


I just laughed so hard I think I pee'd myself.....


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Lookin' good Iceman !!!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

GimpyArcher said:


> What ever you do please do not make any instructional videos on taxidermy. After spending about $40,000 on paracord and film, my wife will kill me if I save any more money.


LMFAO!!! :lol3:


----------



## shrough (Aug 3, 2010)

So based on your experience with the kit, how hard do you think doing a pelt would be? Seems like it would be easier, although not necessarily easy.


----------



## Dbyrum72 (Feb 14, 2010)

*first mount*

looks really good.here are a couple pointers.when you clay the eyes in make a groove in the clay for eye lids and after mounting you can reconstruct the eye lids.also use a dremel and open the nostrils up a bit.all in all it looks great though.one thing i will say though.i have found that finish work on the nose all u need to do is paint with clear polyurethane.it looks great.goodluck and happy mounting.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

GimpyArcher said:


> What ever you do please do not make any instructional videos on taxidermy. After spending about $40,000 on paracord and film, my wife will kill me if I save any more money.


I have to agree with you on this one, my wife is going nuts over all the new projects you have gotten me into


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dbyrum72 said:


> looks really good.here are a couple pointers.when you clay the eyes in make a groove in the clay for eye lids and after mounting you can reconstruct the eye lids.also use a dremel and open the nostrils up a bit.all in all it looks great though.one thing i will say though.i have found that finish work on the nose all u need to do is paint with clear polyurethane.it looks great.goodluck and happy mounting.


Thanks for the tips man!


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Im impressed! Im sure if I tried to do it it would end up rotting off the wall in a month or 2 LOL:set1_polevault:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I would be very proud of that....great job iceman....


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great for your first !!! What process did you use to pickle the hide ? I have yet to see good results with self tans as a result have always sent off capes to the tannery.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

orarcher said:


> Looks great for your first !!! What process did you use to pickle the hide ? I have yet to see good results with self tans as a result have always sent off capes to the tannery.


I used the Rinehart self tanner...it was a wet tanning cream. I thought the cape came out great with it, but then again, I really wouldn't know the differance.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

updated pics


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

man that turned out pretty dang good for your first time. Better than some I have seen that people pay for.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

beersndeer said:


> man that turned out pretty dang good for your first time. Better than some I have seen that people pay for.


hey thanks man!


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

Wish I could do something like that. If I ever kill one worth mounting, my wife's gonna be pissed when she sees the bill. Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

wow!! awesome job for your first mount:thumbs_up


----------



## seuss79 (Sep 17, 2009)

Iceman2383 said:


> There were certain tools that I didn't have that I bought to make the job easier like ear turning pliers, skiving knife, fleshing knife...but the kit that I bought was $102...total price was around $170...don't get me wrong, a taxidermist earns his money in labor...but I will be doing mine from now on :teeth:


Excellent job if I may say so!!!

You got the wheels turning in my head and I am interested in trying this out this year whether it be a doe or buck.

Were these all the tools you needed to do the job or did you have some on hand already.

Also how did you flesh the hide? Did you just use the fleshing knife or a fleshing wheel of some sort?

I am also curious as to which kit you used and where did you order it from.

After seeing your post, I have been looking all over the net, watching youtube vids, etc. The fleshing thing is my biggest concern trying to get the cape thin enough.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

OK, well I will say that I really wish that I had some sort of fleshing wheel or mini flesher. It took me about 7 hours do flesh the cape by hand. Before I do another mount I will be buying a mini flesher. the tools I bought are below:
2 handed fleshing knife
scalpel with blades
skiving knife
ear turning pliers

the tools that I made:

fleshing beam (a 2 x 8 that I shaped with a hand rasp)
fleshing "rod" that I used for the nose and eyes (a 1" dowel that I shaped with the rasp)

other stuff that I used and hand around the house:

butter knife
flathead screw driver
nail sink (I used this for pushing the pins in without butchering my fingers)
clothes pins
wire hangers
lightbulb with a plastic base (used for fleshing)
4" PVC pipe (fleshing)

thats all I can think of right now, if I think of more I will post it up.

P.S. also, I ran out of thread so I used peep tying material- that worked awesome!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks great !!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

beersndeer said:


> man that turned out pretty dang good for your first time. Better than some I have seen that people pay for.


You can say that again! Way to go!


----------



## kjrice (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done! One tip I have seen is to use small dabs of Elmers glue to add surface bump effect on the nose, before finishing, instead of keeping it smooth. Congrats on doing this yourself!!!


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks good ice, like some others said I would not worry about muscles and veins its a deer not Barry Bonds. 
You are welcome to my capes this season if your looking, I pretty much just toss them over the fence for the critters.


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks great! 

From those first pics I thought you were going for the Clive Barker "Hellraiser" look. 










Just kidding! ; )


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Peeping Tom said:


> Looks good ice, like some others said I would not worry about muscles and veins its a deer not Barry Bonds.
> You are welcome to my capes this season if your looking, I pretty much just toss them over the fence for the critters.


Send me as many as you can! lol


----------



## lonewolf1330 (Jun 7, 2006)

not bad for a first if you need any capes or antlers or help message me or check out my website www.lonewolftaxidermytn.com


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

Iceman, I have to applaud your first effort !! Not only did you bring it home, you made it a permanent and Very Wall-worthy mount !
Nice job! And good memories on several levels to keep in the family....
If I ever hit one with my truck, I'll be sending it to you... :darkbeer: (I'm not a hunter...too old and lazy...and not enough deer in LAX!  )


----------



## snowhill (Apr 11, 2009)

looks good


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Man that's awesome! I'm sure you get more satisfaction knowing that you did it from shot to mount.


----------



## archer ny (Dec 17, 2008)

just a couple suggestions.
If everything is in its proper location, you don't need to card the ears( make sure ears are split all the way to the edge), or use any pins, just keep adjusting things as they dry. Pin holes are hard to fix. Also, you may want to send out your next cape to be wet tanned, they come back ready to mount and will last forever. Looks real good for a first mount.


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

Niiiice Job !!!


----------



## spear85 (Aug 18, 2007)

Great job Iceman! Like others stated, that looks better than some mounts that people pay to have done "professionally". Im sure it was a great learning experience for you as well. Just think, i bet it only gets easier from the first one. Next one you do, you will already know some of the do's and dont's...ultimately making the second one a quicker job. Congrats!


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

get you some elmers glue put it in a needle an use it on the nose an do lil drops where the dots are an then let it dry then take some clear coat an make it shine makes the nose look wet an reel ... great work brother seems like you have alot of talent .... pm me i can hook you up on some great Taxidermy stuff


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

It was so much fun, I really need to get a flesher though...doin it by hand with a scalpel was RIDICULOUS lol It was a total blast, I'm really looking forward to doing more....I already told the wife that every deer I shoot is going on the wall- anyone have an empty wall and a couch I can use? :wink:


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Great job.
Better than the one I paid for last year.
It would have taken me a few years to do what you did in a few days.
Too much stuff going on.
Bill


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

Iceman2383 said:


> It was so much fun, I really need to get a flesher though...doin it by hand with a scalpel was RIDICULOUS lol It was a total blast, I'm really looking forward to doing more....I already told the wife that every deer I shoot is going on the wall- anyone have an empty wall and a couch I can use? :wink:


well buddy if you want to save time on your fleshing if you have a pressure washer then all you will need is a new tip to help you out you can find it on some of your taxidermy sites for sale pulsator where the water doesnt come out all at once kinda like a bad azz sprinkler .. then cut you a board out an where the hide fits good an just stay away from the hole in the hide an just dont do the face other then that nock alot of time off the tip is pricey about 100 dollars but a man with your talent lol i am sure you can find it really cheaper are hell even make it haha then sometimes working with the skin you can put borax on some spot an it will help you buy drying the skin in some hard spots so you use your hands an pull some membrain are meat off...


----------



## Baconator (Dec 8, 2009)

Strong work!


----------

